# Worming tablets



## BazandPam (Oct 14, 2007)

We've had our dog Buster, microchipped, anti rabies injection, blood test, etc. , so we're all ready for the off to France.
Only problem, we believe he may be allergic to Drontal !
At home he has Panacur, but we have been told that this is not good enough for the return trip back to UK.
Has anyone else experienced any problems with giving their dog Drontal or does anyone know of any alternative that we can use.
We have spoken to our vet, but he believes that Drontal is the only one that is accepted.
I have also spoken to the manufacturer of Drontal and they tell me that they have not heard of it having an adverse reaction on any other dog.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated, by both Buzzy and myself.
:lol: 
Baz


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Baz

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts  

Sorry, can't help. We have two cats (that stay at home), but I just wanted to welcome you to the site anyway :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We were recommended Panacur too for our pup as he is so small but our other two Yorkies have always tolerated Drontal ok. May I ask what reaction Buster had when he had Drontal? Was it on more than one occasion? 
You could try phoning a vet in advance and asking them if they would be prepared to use Panacur or an alternative?? 
Good luck to you and to Buster!! Ana x


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I would like to know what reaction your dog has to Drontal, I have used both with no effects, but my cat is allergic to Frontline for fleas, she foams at the mouth and has a bit of a fit, it lasted for a couple of minutes then she was fine, we give her an alternative now, 
here is a link to advice for taking pets abroad http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/index.htm
its the ingresient praziquantel that has to be used for tapeworm, I dont think it is in panacur, there are 3 different ingredients in the drontal its which one your dog is alergic to, good luck I hope you get it sorted and have a great time

Anne


----------



## BazandPam (Oct 14, 2007)

*worming tablets*


Hi Ana
Thanks for your reply
The reaction that he had was that after 5 hours since giving him the tablet he then collapsed and was just lying on the floor panting. We rushed him to the vet who said that he had gone into anaphalatic shock. He was put on a drip, blood samples taken, and he stayed at the vets for 3 days.
They did say that they did not expect him to survive it and from the results of the blood test they said that his kidneys had shut down. As the only thing which was different to normal was that we had given him the Drontal, then we had to assume that it was that which had caused the reaction. Since then we have not dared give it to him again, just in case.
We have now just bought a new motorhome plus I am semi-retired as from Christmas, so we wish to go to Europe as one does. As Buster is part of the family, leaving him in kennels is not an option, hence the need to find a wormer which will satisfy DEFRA but which will not cause him any harm.
As for the Panacur, I have been told that it is fine for this country, but not acceptable for Europe as it does not kill off some of the parasitic worms that are only found over there. I have spoken to DEFRA, my own vet, other vets, other owners who regularly take their dogs abroad as well as the manufacturer of Drontal, including their own head vet in Australia !!. They all say that Drontal, or at least the chemical in Drontal, paraquatizine, or something spelt similarly, is the only one that is accepted.
Hence my dilemma!!!
I am going to do a trial with giving him Drontal again, a very small portion under vet supervision, as it may be that it was just a one off as he has had it previously. We will then build the dose up a fraction at a time, once again under vet supervision, until he has had the full dose and see what response there is to it.
Hopefully this will all go well and channel tunnel here we come.
Will keep you informed, but would appreciate any other suggestions, apart from leaving him at home.
:lol: 
Baz (and Buster)


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*pets*

your dog sould be ok after a day or two. our cocker went for all his injections last week 4in1 + health check was off a little for a day or so, he has espot he's 12 much travelled been nr to mort! saved by our spanish vet. cost of last weeks treatment rabies booster+3en 1. 3 phials of tick/flea treatment. health check.!! =35€


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

*Worming*

Hi, just reading through the posts and it reminded me of the problems we've had over the past 8 years since the pets passport system has been in operation.
Our cat was obliged to take the Drontal tablets prior to his return to the UK and this has caused him SO much trauma to the extent that vets were unable to administer the medication. He will not permit ANYONE to force a pill down his throat - believe me, we have tried every known method without success. Eventually, a friendly and sympathetic french vet recommended a spot-on treatment called Profender produced by Bayer which contained the vital ingredient. We obtained written approval from DEFRA for its use and now everyone is happy - especially our cat. We simply get our vet in Le Portel near Boulogne to administer the Front Line and Profender spot-on, do his examination and we are up and away. It is a fraction of the price UK vets charge too!!
We have made 5 such crossings by eurotunnel this year with another before Christmas and 6 crossings last year too, all without any agro.
Hope this helps, Brian.


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

I would suggest you speak with your vet. If drontal is a problem, then thereshould be a Panacur alternative. Panacur have a number of strengths and variations. As has been mentioned, it would be good for you if you can isolate the ingredient for the allergy, as you may find that the ingredient is in all potions available and recognised.


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

On our return from France a week ago the vet gave our Jess an injection for the worming rather than tablets.....no problems bringing her back either.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

We always go for the injection, Charlie just wont take a tablet. The vet is in St Omer, about 40 mins from Calais.


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

After giving Megan Drontal as a pup we discovered the real meaning of sick as a dog 8O 8O 8O After the second time the vet had to give her an anti-emetic or her kidneys would also have been affected like your pooch. So since then we've used homeopathic drops and Frontline whci seem to work very well - no worms, ticks or fleas in spite of regular exposure to bracken/sheep pasture :wink: 

However I'm quite sure these would not be accepted for the passport which is one reason we have no plans to travel abroad with her. There's so much of the UK to see and so little time.......  It's a tricky decision - go to the sun and leave the dog, or stay in UK and try to follow the blue sky :roll: Hope you get it worked out. 

ps and no we didn't report it to the manufacturers - maybe we all should :?


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Poor Buster indeed!  That was quite a reaction! Not the only one either? :roll: 
There really should be room for exceptions to the rule, maybe with a vet certificate which would mean that they should be allowed an alternative. 
Best of luck with this and please do get back to us..... Ana x


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi

Oh dear poor Buster.

Milbemax is the answer. Many vets are changing to it anyway - they say it is better than Drontal.

The vet we go to in France always injects our dog with Droncit (same drug as Drontal I think) she says she has seen too many dogs vomit up the tablet on the way out of the surgery! Luckily our dog does not react to it. 

The French vet might allow you to give Milbemax though??? I have heard some people say that they take their Frontline and wormers with them and the French vet justs signs the passport and charges for time and not drugs.

Pat


----------

